# Medical test for new expats



## Emiley (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm supposed to be moving to dubai with my husband but I am extremely needle phobic. I understand I have to have a blood test and chest X-ray for a visa but do I still have to undergo these tests if I am not ever going to work? 
We are planning a baby and it is very likely I will be pregnant by the time I need the chest X-ray so what will happen if I am pregnant? 
Also there is no chance I could have a blood test in one of the medical centres, I have family in dubai who have told me about the VIP service, if I did this would my husband be able to come with me, would I be able to use numbing cream and would I be able to have the blood tests by finger prick? If I cannot have a finger prick instead of the blood test I am not going to move with my husband but would I be able to use 90 day tourist visas to stay most of the time and go back to England when each visa runs out?
My last question is about the medical test my husband has been told he will have to undergo, involving a full physical exam and even a prostate check even though he is only 27? Is this right? Will I have to undergo any similar medical test if I was to live in dubai? 

Sorry about all the questions and thanks in advance to anyone who can help me


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Residency requires a blood test, so yes. 

You could do border runs every month but that would be somewhat restrictive. the 90 day visa is actually a 30 day with extension - not something you can repeat, repeatedly.

Not sure you can get the necessary volume of blood out of finger prick - its not a glucose prick. the VIp service we had gets you to the front of a queue - not sure there is another type but others can better advise.

Sounds like your husbands employer wants additional checks rather than an emirates requirement, so those may be job specific rather than a UAE requirement.


----------



## Emiley (Jun 28, 2014)

His employer is my uncle and I think the extra checks were for health insurance? The company is in the free zone I know that. Do I have the be tested for only HIV and hep b? I've had HIV, hep b and syphalis all checked by finger trick only 6 months ago in the uk so I know it can be done like that it's just how I could go about being allowed? Would my husband be allowed in with me? I am so needle phobic I would rather do border runs than have a blood test on my own in a room of nurses that's my worst nightmare


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot say for certain, but if you are tested at the standard locations then its a men only or women only environment system, so your husband could not attend as he wouldn't get past a certain point. You could however take a lady friend at a guess.

You wouldn't be in a room full of nurses - you would join a queue which is pretty short, sit down, wait 30 seconds and stand up - all done. The blood takers are amazing - they take a sample about every 30 seconds and the other 15 seconds are the opening of a new needle, swabbing etc.

Maybe the best people to call are DNRD and ask them directly ? If they could use a finger prick, then they would have done that, however the UAE likes its systems and facilities being the same for all ex-pats and
I doubt they would accept third parties getting involved.

Remember above all, that you are not in the Uk and are applying to be a guest here - their house and their rules and what happens in the UK isn't relevant. Quoting that at people in the UAE governments goes down like a lead balloon as its fairly insulting to suggest they aren't perfect 

That said, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if there was an even more cushy 'pay your way through' option above what my company paid.


----------



## Emiley (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks. 
Money is not a problem so I'll probably have to speak to the DNRD, I don't mind paying any amount no matter how much if it meant I could have a finger prick test! 

I can't sit down, I have a panic attack then usually attack any medical people near me and I have no control over it so I wouldn't even be prepared to put myself in that situation where people are going to get hurt. I've tried all kinds of therapy which hasn't worked. I tried to have a blood test 6 months ago and even with drugs to calm me down so I was almost asleep I managed to move and get a massive cut down my arm before covering most of a+e with blood and locking myself in the toilets with blood pumping from my arm  and that was with my husband who is the only person who can calm me down.


----------



## touimi (Jun 30, 2014)

Blood Test is mandatory. You could look at monthly run option.


----------



## Winona85 (Nov 13, 2015)

Emiley said:


> Thanks.
> Money is not a problem so I'll probably have to speak to the DNRD, I don't mind paying any amount no matter how much if it meant I could have a finger prick test!
> 
> I can't sit down, I have a panic attack then usually attack any medical people near me and I have no control over it so I wouldn't even be prepared to put myself in that situation where people are going to get hurt. I've tried all kinds of therapy which hasn't worked. I tried to have a blood test 6 months ago and even with drugs to calm me down so I was almost asleep I managed to move and get a massive cut down my arm before covering most of a+e with blood and locking myself in the toilets with blood pumping from my arm  and that was with my husband who is the only person who can calm me down.


Hi Emiley, 
Just checking if they managed to waive the blood test for you. I am in a similar situation.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Winona85 said:


> Hi Emiley,
> Just checking if they managed to waive the blood test for you. I am in a similar situation.


No further posts since the last one 15 months ago.

The advice given that there are no exceptions probably remains true.


----------

